# hibernating



## sharlan (Sep 30, 2008)

I generally put my tortoises to bed for the winter around Halloween. 

They are already tunneling. My male will come out before noon, snack a bit and go back. My female isn't coming out at all. I keep bringing her out and putting her in front of the food, she'll take a few bites and head back to her hole. Neither one is really eating.

I'm in SoCal (Chino), isn't it a bit early for them? It's still pretty hot during the day.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Sep 30, 2008)

My 8 years old DT's are still fully active and eating like little pigs. Their previous owner would put them into hibernation around Thanksgiving. I'm going to continue their Thanksgiving tradition. Does anyone out there have any helpful, healthy or just FYI advice/tips on pre-hibernation, hibernation and post-hibernation? This is our first year with our little friends and to be honest, I'm a little nervous about them going to sleep for so long, but most of all I'm going to freakin miss my boys![/font]


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sharlan, I live in SoCal (Inland Empire area not far from you), It is really warm, today it was 103. I wonder if what you are seeing is behavior indicative of Hot weather(a kind of astevation(sp?)). My two males come out early morning and early evening. Or if I turn my sprinklers on for them. Mine usually don't go down for hibernation until almost Thanksgiving. Or when the night temps get around 40.


----------



## sharlan (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't really know. Digging tunnels is not normal for them. They're both 17 yrs old, but have never really been diggers. They will dig a tiny hole, big enough to lay in, rarely bigger than that, never a tunnel.

The male will come out for a couple of mins, early morn, but go right back. The female is not coming out at all on her own. She is the one digging the tunnel, the male is following behind her. Their tunnel is under a large plastic container so I can move it to get to her.

Neither one is really eating. I'm throwing away far more than they are eating.

I know dts are solitary animals, but these two have pretty much always slept side by side since they were hatchlings. It's unusual to find them in different areas of the yard, they have free roam of a large back yard.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Sep 30, 2008)

sharlan said:


> I don't really know. Digging tunnels is not normal for them. They're both 17 yrs old, but have never really been diggers. They will dig a tiny hole, big enough to lay in, rarely bigger than that, never a tunnel.
> 
> The male will come out for a couple of mins, early morn, but go right back. The female is not coming out at all on her own. She is the one digging the tunnel, the male is following behind her. Their tunnel is under a large plastic container so I can move it to get to her.
> 
> ...



Interesting? Maybe they are nesting? Has the female laid eggs before?


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Desert tortoises will start to slow down based on temperatures at night, rather than day temps. If it's getting down below 50 degrees F at night where you are, that could cause them to start slowing down (in terms of foraging activities and eating) and digging more, despite how hot it gets during the day.


----------



## sharlan (Sep 30, 2008)

No, she has never laid eggs before. This is the first year he has tried to mate.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Michael, She is in Chino, CA the nighttime temps have been in the mid 60s. My two adult males have been like longbeachskunksÃ¢â‚¬â„¢, up and active in the early AM and PM and eating very, very well. 
I have never heard of a female digging a tunnel to lay eggs. Has anyone heard of this in CA DT?
Usually they will dig to get out of the heat and to up their humidity as it has been pretty dry also. hum, perplexing.

Longbeachskunk, I stop feeding mine in mid October and if they want anything they must eat what they can find, grass weeds etc. So that they can empty their tummies before hibernation. But I make sure they have fresh water and even run the hose during the day on weekends as they tend to really hydrate before hibernation. When the temps at night get down in the 40 they really slow down. I use a plastic tote with newspaper on the bottom and a towel on top of them then metal hardware cloth on top of the tote to keep any critters out, and into the shed they go. I check on them weekly to make sure there are no problems. When they wake is when they are stirring in there totes I bring them out and offer water and boy do they drink. Then after about a couple of days they will eat.


----------



## Megan (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad to see this thread. I am in socal too (Costa Mesa), and am so nervous about the hibernation thing. I have a 70 yr old DT. The rescue coordinator said she stops feeding (besides grazing grasses) in November and waits until the end of November when the night temps get down low enough to put them in their tote for the winter. It was very hot today and our old man was out & about!


----------



## sharlan (Sep 30, 2008)

They both came out this evening, he ate 2 hibiscus flowers, she ate 1/2 of 1 and walked away. He went back to the tunnel she has been digging, she went behind the a/c.

I have never seen either one ever eat a blade of grass from the yard.

I have a large hard plastic container that we put towels down in, then cover them up with more towels. It has plenty of ventilation for them. The container goes up on top of a large chest in the garage (no cars, water heater, or furnace).


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 30, 2008)

I can tell you that my females avoid my males, as for the behavior, They could be prepping them selves, the days are starting to get shorter, and 60 degrees at night is cooler. Im in AZ and mine go under in October, when the lows are in the 60's and I don't see them again until feb/march time frame. I would keep offering food, and lots of water. It is over 100 degrees here but in the 70's at night and I have already seen some of mine start eating less. Good Luck!!


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 30, 2008)

The heat could be causing this behavior, too. In the wild, a burrow is much cooler than the outside ambient temperatures. The increased digging behaviors might signify that the tortoise is trying to escape the heat.

Burrow construction by desert tortoises is such a natural part of their biology. Just because a captive tortoise has never excavated a burrow in years of keeping it doesn't mean that it won't try to excavate a burrow at some point. It's something I encourage for my captive desert tortoises by excavating a 'starter' burrow for them. They've always taken to the burrows and modified them, tunneling much deeper than the original starter burrow.


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe they know its going to be a severe winter.. ??


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Longbeachskunk, I stop feeding mine in mid October and if they want anything they must eat what they can find, grass weeds etc. So that they can empty their tummies before hibernation........



Good to know! I was wondering about their "bathroom" situation while hibernating. I swear I'm learning like 20 new things a day on this forum... I get more tips here than researching for days elsewhere on the web. Thanks for more helpful information, you rock!


----------



## volans (Oct 9, 2008)

does juvenile DT also hibernate? I live in Upland and my, about 1 yr old, DT eats less and less everyday


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 13, 2008)

volans said:


> does juvenile DT also hibernate? I live in Upland and my, about 1 yr old, DT eats less and less everyday



They do. I've been hibernating my juveniles since they were hatchlings. I know some people advise against it, but I think it makes them 'happier' and healthier. They're tough enough - even early in their lives - as long as the conditions within the hibernacula are appropriate (cool and dry).


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hibernating torts do not go to the bathroom. At least mine have not. That is why the stomachs should be empty and bladders full. Sometimes when they awaken they will urinate but then I make sure they have assess to lots of water when they wake. When they first wake they will drink and drink and then only after a few days will they eat.
Any DT can hibernate from adults down to hatchlings.


----------



## sharlan (Oct 21, 2008)

Both have pretty much stopped eating. I put a little bit of food out every other day, but they're not touching it.

My male got into the playroom and dug through the drywall, headed into the garage. We keep them in the garage during the winter.

I think they're trying to say they are about ready to go night, night.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm planning on putting Snoop and Dre away the day after Thanksgiving. They pretty much stopped eating, unless its was hibiscus flower then they would eat it but not as ravenous as usual so I stopped feeding them. I figure if they really crave a snack they will go fetch some clovers or hibiscus or something from the yard. They have slowed down so much that they don't come out of their dog house anymore. So the day after turkey day I will put them in their special box and into the closet they go! I miss them already!


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 6, 2008)

volans said:


> does juvenile DT also hibernate? I live in Upland and my, about 1 yr old, DT eats less and less everyday



I hibernate juvenile desert tortoises, even as hatchlings. I generally put them down in early December and take them out in early to mid February.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

I miss my DT's. About 4 months to go and they will be waking up....


----------



## chelonologist (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine have only been down a couple of weeks and I'm already going through withdrawals...


----------



## nature'sown (Dec 22, 2008)

sharlan said:


> I don't really know. Digging tunnels is not normal for them. They're both 17 yrs old, but have never really been diggers. They will dig a tiny hole, big enough to lay in, rarely bigger than that, never a tunnel.
> 
> The male will come out for a couple of mins, early morn, but go right back. The female is not coming out at all on her own. She is the one digging the tunnel, the male is following behind her. Their tunnel is under a large plastic container so I can move it to get to her.
> 
> ...



Maybe they had a quarrel and just need some space temporarily, have you had them for 17 years?
Joe


----------

